# Angel fish question



## tribal (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello I have a 37 gal long aquarium 2 clown fish 2 firefish 2 small pepperment shrimp and a skunk cleaner shrimp. What i want to know is what is the smallest and most peacefull angel fish that I could have in this tank? thanks for any sugestions.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would stick with one of the more hardy Centropyge species, such as the Coral Beauty or Flame.


----------



## AnimalBabe (Aug 24, 2009)

*angelfish question*

A few related questions--I have a 45 gallon sw tank, currently housing two clown fishes and one damsel. I would like to add another fish, and was considering the two you suggested- Flame angel or Coral Beauty. I read they need lots of algae for their diet, but I don't have any live rock at the moment. Though I plan on getting live rock in the near future, would it be okay to add one of these two fishes to the tank beforehand? The tank has a lot of algae as it is, and I could buy packaged greens. I previously tried adding a yellow angelfish and it only survived for one week. The tank was set up for about a year and a half at that point. It looked like the poor guy got hole in the head. :-( I still don't know what caused it, though I suspect it had it when I bought it. The water parameters were in normal ranges at the time. Since then I've added some powerheads to increase water circulation.

Also, on another subject, what types of cleaners would you recommend for my size tank? I was considering a cleaner shrimp, turbo snail, and a blueleg hermit crab.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I consider live rock to be an absolute requirement for the health of any Centropyge genus of angelfish. Until you have an aquarium with mature live rock and thriving supplies of copepods and amphipods, I would not purchase these fish.

For cleaners, I would probably just use a couple of Turbo Snails, and a Cleaner Shrimp if you like.


----------

